# enforce any security



## anghelirina

He shall not enforce any security or other right or claim.
How can be translated in Romanian "He shall not enforce any security?".


----------



## farscape

Bun venit pe forum 

security: (din domeniul financiar) orice hârtie/înscris de valoare cum ar fi bancnote, obligaţiuni, bonuri de tezaur, acţiuni, etc.

Vezi wiki si trimiterile asociate pentru detalii - termenii de specialitate s-ar putea sa fie un pic off:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_(finance)

He shall not enforce any security or claims - El nu va exercita nici un drept cuvenit de pe urma înscrisurilor de valoare sau nu va solicita despăgubiri.


Later,


----------



## misadro

no .. i think "security" here means ... _garanţie .._ 

"He shall not enforce any security or other right or claim.

_Nu va pretinde nicio garanţie, nu va solicita niciun drept si nu va ridica nicio altă __pretenţie ..  _

Will have to check this wording in contracts .. tomorrow hopefully ... if tomorrow  ever comes ...


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> no .. i think "security" here means ... _garanţie .._
> 
> "He shall not enforce any security or other right or claim.
> 
> _Nu va pretinde nicio garanţie, nu va solicita niciun drept si nu va ridica nicio altă __pretenţie ..  _.



Interpretarea este un pic off, suficient însă ca să schimbe înţelesul:

"He" este in poziţia în care are sau poate avea _securities_, _rights_ or _claims_. Am să mă opresc numai la _securities_:

Dupa wikipedia (A *security* is a fungible, negotiable instrument representing financial value. Securities are broadly categorized into debt securities (such as banknotes, bonds and debentures) and equity securities, e.g., common stocks; and derivative contracts, such as forwards, futures, options and swaps.)

Deci _securities_ nu este o garanţie şi "He" nu poate cere garanţii, pentru că de fapt documentul în cauză este menit sa-l împiedice să-şi exercite nişte posibile drepturi.

Later,


----------



## misadro

i still believe ... "security" here is ... "garanţie"_ ..._

also the context would be "restriction of power" .. like that of a landlord over a tenant ....

"to enforce security"(not talking here about shares or bonds, I'm afraid) .. would be to pocket the money placed by the other person as security ... "a incasa garanţia"  .. not as i posted earlier ... wrongly ...  "a pretinde garanţiie" ...


----------



## farscape

Cred că suntem pe traiectorii convergente, misadro 

Amândoi suntem de acord ca e vorba despre dreptul unei persoane de a obţine o formă de compensare financiară, într-un fel sau altul.

În mod curent in AE (şi BE) întâlnim termenul _security deposit_, de exemplu cănd închiriezi un apartament, sau lisezi (?) o maşină trebuie să plăteşti acest _security deposit _care asigură nişte garanţii proprietarului.

Printr-un concurs nefericit de împrejurări, am ajuns să cunosc mai de aproape cum lucrează "securities" în business-ul de zi cu zi.

Firma la care lucram a intrat în "bankruptcy protection"  - ultimul pas înainte de faliment. În acele moment, o instanţă judecătorească a stabilit care sunt _secured creditors_ şi care sunt _unsecured creditors_.

Secure creditors erau persoanele (juridice) care deţineau bonuri sau înscrisuri de valoare emise de firma la care lucram şi pe baza cărora, atunci când au fost emise, firma primse bani - acestea fiind tranzacţie de tip vânzare-cumpărare şi nu împrumuturi.

Pe scurt, e ceva similar cu a încasa un cec. De fapt, căteva firme "vulture funds" au cumpărat "securities" de la unii din deţinătorii originali, ajungănd păna la urma să impună direct condiţii firmei în priviinţa restructurării sau lichidării.

Un angajat (excluzând management-ul executiv) sau un furnizor mai mic, sunt _unsecured creditors_ şi nu sunt consideraţii în caz de lichidare decăt după ce secured creditors au fost mulţumiţi. 

Cam lungă exlicaţia asta, nu ştiu dacă e suficient de clară sau lămuritoare 

Best,


----------



## misadro

on the contrary, i think it is v interesting and a new thread should be created ... secured / unsecured creditors ..


----------

